# Bluebird SSS u13 clutch



## djcheezy (Nov 10, 2013)

can anyone point me in the right direction

im new to the site and nissan

i have inherited the car and the clutch pedal judt falls to the floor .

anyone know how to repair this or have the manual to fix this car.

unlike cars i have seen before where u would have a cable for the clutch i cant seem to see a "cable" 

any help would be great...........


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Your car uses a hydraulic actuated clutch system instead of a direct mechanical linkage. It's similar to the brake system; a master cylinder and a slave cylinder down at the bell-housing. Inspect the master cylinder, clutch hose and slave cylinder for leaks. Now make sure the master cylinder is full of brake fluid. At this point bleed the system of any air. Here are the bleeding steps:

1 - Have someone fully depress the brake pedal several times.
2 - With brake pedal depressed, open the bleeder valve at the slave cylinder to let out air.
3 - Close bleeder valve.
4 - Release brake pedal.
5 - Repeat steps 1 thru 4 until clear fluid comes out.


----------



## djcheezy (Nov 10, 2013)

what would you say is the best way to access this ?

from under neath the car or through the top of the bonnet?

at the moment when you press the pedal it falls to the floor no resistance..

all help greatly appreciated.

and if anyone had the haynes manual in pdf format would be excellent


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

If you can reach the slave cylinder from the top, OK then; otherwise you'll probably have to jack the car up and go underneath. Also to inspect it properly has to be done underneath.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Slave should be accessible from the top. It's on the top side of the bellhousing toward the radiator. Look down from the front of the engine compartment and to the right of the exhaust manifold and you should be able to see it.


----------



## djcheezy (Nov 10, 2013)

Thanks Guys i will give it a go..

any special tools needed for this?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Just basic metric hand tools. If you need to replace the slave or the master, you should have a 10MM line wrench.


----------

